# My search is over!



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

Well, after months and months and months of research and searching for a breeder that I was happy with I have finaly found my breeder and have placed a deposit on a future planned litter, very excited.

However, the litter is quite a way in the future (don't know how I am going to wait so long but have waited a long time already) the litter will be ready for their new homes in Dec this year, only 6months I keep telling myself.

After all my cockapoo research........................I have gone for an Australian Labradoodle (ASD).

I hope that you will all accept us on here as I love cockapoos and love this site. 

Woo

P.s I have been searching for so long that I don't know what to do with my spare time anymore now that the search is over.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news Woo  .. doodles and poos are all welcome on here  we just like nice members lol ... when your puppy is born please share a photo with us all and let us enjoy the love and excitement with you  so pleased for you and I must say the ASD are gorgeous .. xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Brill news Woo  .. doodles and poos are all welcome on here  we just like nice members lol ... when your puppy is born please share a photo with us all and let us enjoy the love and excitement with you  so pleased for you and I must say the ASD are gorgeous .. xxx


Thanks JoJo, 

I will certainly keep you all up-to-date when the time comes


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

How exciting! It will flyby, it's a long time to get on with other things. Start buying things you need for your puppy, spreads the cost! 

Sam x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Brilliant news x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done Woo! I looked at the ASD's too and they look extremely cute! Of course you would still be accepted on here. Doodles and dogs of any kind, my own included! x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Woo
How exciting....Austalian doodles are gorgeous
What size and colour are you hoping for?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> How exciting! It will flyby, it's a long time to get on with other things. Start buying things you need for your puppy, spreads the cost!
> 
> Sam x


Good idea Sam, thanks


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Jane 

Val, 

The litter is expected to have chocolate/cafe, apricot, cream and caramel, we love all those colours so I think it will be a decision that is made when we see them. They are going to be small mediums.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Scrummy colours predicted ... think I would go for a choccy or a cream  lol ... enjoy the countdown and build up to dog ownership  oh and lots of puppy training reading too lol xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent news Woo, so pleased for you. And a good choice.

There is a lady I've met several times in Casiobury Park, Watford who has a Cavapoo and an ASD, Norman and Paddy  They are both lovely Doodles.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad your search has paid off, look forward to seeing your pup in time. Hope you continue to play on here


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy has a couple of labradoodle friends full of life just like him!!

Congrats hope you'll post some photosx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

One of the puppies at our training was ASD. Exact same colour as Dexter - as young puppies he was about twice the size of Dexter but his growth slowed as Dexter sped up and by the time the classes finished they were about same size. Different shaped faces but uncannily similar to Dexy !!! And as it turned out he lives about 5 mins away ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Woo!

Congratulations on making your decision and of course you're welcome to stay on the forum . 

Is this your second puppy? I remember you having nipping and bare feet issues last year!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi Woo!
> 
> Congratulations on making your decision and of course you're welcome to stay on the forum .
> 
> Is this your second puppy? I remember you having nipping and bare feet issues last year!


Hi Turi, 

We had a very upsetting outcome to getting our puppy last year, he was only with us for 5 days. I was devastated and don't really talk about it. We waited so long for him. Anyway, I had a good few months of no puppy related stuff and started looking again recently. I gathered alot more health information (from this site and the internet) and other information and decided to go with the ASD. December seems so long away but worth the wait and hopefully a better outcome this time.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Woo said:


> Hi Turi,
> 
> We had a very upsetting outcome to getting our puppy last year, he was only with us for 5 days. I was devastated and don't really talk about it. We waited so long for him. Anyway, I had a good few months of no puppy related stuff and started looking again recently. I gathered alot more health information (from this site and the internet) and other information and decided to go with the ASD. December seems so long away but worth the wait and hopefully a better outcome this time.


I'm so sorry to hear that Woo 

I look forward to hearing more about your ASD - December will be here before you know it!


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

You must be excited... December will be here before you know it. Where abouts are you getting it from?

James x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Rubydoo said:


> You must be excited... December will be here before you know it. Where abouts are you getting it from?
> 
> James x


I am very excited james, i'm wishing the year away. I bought a mat and bowls at the weekend and the mat says a house is not a home without a dog. Too cute just couldn't resist it.

I have gone with a breeder in herefordshire, bit of a trek for me but worth it.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done Woo. I love the ASDs as well, in fact I put my name down for one for a while before changing my mind and getting Bess!

Very exciting for you. Look forward to hearing more.


----------

